# FreeBSD ASLR and DEP implementation



## iakdemir (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi!

I was wondering if FreeBSD supports Address Space Layout Randomization (ASLR) and Data Execution Prevention (DEP). If it does, since what release?

Thanks,


----------



## 2trill2spill (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes it does support ASLR and DEP but *I* think DEP is called NX. However ASLR is a patch for current -CURRENT so it's not in any release by default. You should look at https://github.com/lattera/freebsd/tree/soldierx/lattera/aslr and this video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo8ObzR1tKQ.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2014)

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=46435


----------



## iakdemir (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you all for responding*.*


----------

